# Болит голова сразу после употребления алкоголя



## OlegAndreevich (1 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте. Я пью пару раз в год, в основном виски или водку, максимум грамм 200. И тут появилось что то странное, причем зимой было почти то же самое - вчера выпил 150 гр. хорошего дорогого виски, в компании, и спустя 1-2 часа после выпитого начала сильно болеть голова сплошной болью, иногда пульсирующей, причем голова целиком. У других пивших ничего подобного не было, значит дело не в качестве алкоголя. Так до конца вечера и не прошло, так и лег спать, а утром все уже было нормально. Еще буквально год назад такого не было. Видимо как то связано с сосудами?

Вообще меня беспокоит постоянно затекшая шея, я даже создал тему, которая до сих пор до сих пор без ответа.    https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28541/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Июл 2018)

Уверен, что самый лучший вариант для вас - полный отказ от употребления алкоголя.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Июл 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Уверен, что самый лучший вариант для вас - полный отказ от употребления алкоголя.


да у меня и так уже вряд ли появится желание. Но ведь нужно разобраться и понять в чем причина. Загибаться от 100 грамм алкоголя - это явно не нормально.


----------



## axse (2 Июл 2018)

Давление померите, до и после .....


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Июл 2018)

axse написал(а):


> Давление померите, до и после .....



померю, хотя так давление всегда 120 на 80. Другое дело, что если есть внутричерепное - его то никак не померишь..


----------



## AleksSeich (2 Июл 2018)

У меня почти всегда головная боль после водки, шампанского и ряда других напитков. Тоже не понимаю почему другие литрами жрут, а мне две-три стопки и выхожу из строя... Единственное от чего, как правило не болит это виски с колой или пепси и от пива, конечно все в умеренном количестве.  Иначе на следующей день очень плохо. Так и не понял причину до конца.. Толи интоксикация, то ли давление...


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Июл 2018)

Так у вас это всегда (может непереносимость?), а у меня еще год назад ничего такого не было. Спокойно мог иногда грамм 300-400 выпить, для мужчины 75 кг это не такая уж и критическая доза. Интересно, а может ли болеть голова, если алкоголь принимался на голодный желудок? есть ли какая то связь? и я повторюсь - заболела не на утро, а прям часа через два началось, видимо сужение сосудов, на сколько я знаю алкоголь сначала расширяет, затем, все что больше 50 грамм - сужает.


----------



## AleksSeich (2 Июл 2018)

@OlegAndreevich, так у вас один раз было? Тогда тысяча причин может быть, самое банальное это повышение или понижение АД. Возможно раньше не было проблем с давлением и соответственно голова не болела. Интоксикация (отравление) тоже может быть, и дело не только в качестве алкоголя, любой алкоголь распадается в печени и выделяет яд.


----------



## OlegAndreevich (2 Июл 2018)

@AleksSeich, нет, ну в этом году раза 2-3 пил, каждый раз было не очень хорошо, хотя вот один раз абсолютно ничего не беспокоило, хотя и употребил больше, а позавчера - какие то 150 грамм, и на тебе, что за фигня.


----------



## AleksSeich (2 Июл 2018)

@OlegAndreevich, возможно из-за того что мы с вами редко употребляем, организм чистый и отторгает алкоголь)) т.е надо чаще... шучу конечно, лучше вообще не пить)) Сейчас ещё жара, духота, итак нагрузка, а тут ещё крепкий алкоголь, в итоге спазм сосудов вот тебе и головная боль. Проблемы с шеей т.б. влияет на сосуды. у меня кстати  из-за шеи голова болит и без алкоголя.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2018)

И тут шея виновата!
Это такая форма мигрени!


----------

